# Lyft offering Instant Pay in November



## RobGivesYourDrunkGfRides (Jul 7, 2015)

Got my lyft digest today and noticed they were offering Instant same day pay once you reach 50$ for a .50 fee. Although it seems really convienant, will be like a bad addiction for others I suppose. Glad I throw it all in a savings and could care less. Lyft making moves for it's "partners" once again. I really wish Lyft was busy enough in my market..... lucky 415 drivers don't understand the struggle lol.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I'm thinking Uber also has this in the works, and is why they are transitioning to payment from Uber vs. bill.com. It's free money, and they can offer it as a "perk".


----------



## RobGivesYourDrunkGfRides (Jul 7, 2015)

andaas said:


> I'm thinking Uber also has this in the works, and is why they are transitioning to payment from Uber vs. bill.com. It's free money, and they can offer it as a "perk".


Now just for uber to follow suit with a tip option. I have heard rumor of way-fare in all cities too. Which would be perfect for drivers from the burbs like myself.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

This is why we need lyft to stick around as a counter to uber. Lyft is the only weapon drivers have not a driver strike. If you decide to strike, drive Lyft only. I'm all the way for lyft hopefully this new incentive will give lyft the edge for drivers first choice to drive.


----------



## SodaSlanger (Sep 23, 2015)

It's November now...I don't see the pay now option yet...do you know if it's still in the works?


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Lyft will be offering this during November, Expect it mid month.


----------



## SodaSlanger (Sep 23, 2015)

melxjr said:


> Lyft will be offering this during November, Expect it mid month.


That will come in handy from time to time


----------

